# problema con mplayer y peliculas 720p bluray

## johpunk

Hace poco me descarge una pelicula en formato bluray 720p .mkv y bueno al reproducirla con mplayer  empieza a quedarse pegada algo asi como si estubieses dandole continuamente a la barra espaciadora, aparte de eso al acabar un dialogo en la pelicula el subtitulo se mantiene y este vuelve a cambiar cuando hay un nuevo dialogo y pues asi no vale la pena ver una pelicula, reproduciendola por consola o con gmplayer es lo mismo no se si se deba al contenedor mkv o alguna otra cosa, intente reproducirla con el vlc y ahi si va perfecto lo unico es que los substitulos salen en la mitad de la pantalla y por lo que leí no se puede cambiar de sitio los subtitulos que vienen incrustados con la pelicula, de todas formas aca les dejo lo que me sale al reproducirla con el mplayer

 *Quote:*   

>  mplayer Apocalypto.2006.720p.BluRay.x264-ESiR.mkv 
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r30554-4.4.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> 
> Reproduciendo Apocalypto.2006.720p.BluRay.x264-ESiR.mkv.
> ...

 

----------

## johpunk

Acabo de instalar la version svn de mplayer y tambien compile el ffmpeg con la USE x264 y aun persiste el mismo problema pero ya no tan seguido se queda pegada la pelicula mas que todo cuando se adelanta o retrasa, aunque lo de los subtitulos sigue igual, probe instalando tambien vlc-1.1.9999 y es lo mismo los subtitulos en la mitad de la pantalla, configure atajos para subir o bajar el subtitulos y no funciona, me provoca bajar otra pelicula en bluray rip con otro contenedor que no sea .mkv solo para descartar, pero eso me llevara un par de dias   :Rolling Eyes:  alguna idea?

----------

## i92guboj

Te sugiero que te apuntes a la lista de correo de mplayer e intentes depurar el problema allí. Usualmente son bastante eficaces solucionando los problemas, suponiendo que el problema esté verdaderamente en mplayer, claro.

----------

## johpunk

al mirar este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814504.html?sid=b8ae811e7b73076cb2bd1b101f5d0092  y ver que no funcionaban los ebuild hice lo siguiente: descarge este repositorio

 *Quote:*   

> git://repo.or.cz/mplayer-build.git

 

luego cree un fichero de nombre mplayer_options dentro del directorio mplayer-build que se crea al descargar el repo, el cual contiene lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --prefix=/usr
> 
> --confdir=/etc/mplayer
> ...

 

seguido de esto compile el mplayer de la siguiente forma

 *Quote:*   

> ./enable-mt
> 
> ./init --shallow
> 
> make 
> ...

 

y problema resuelto! ya las peliculas en bluray rip van bien y los sub no se quedan pegados.

----------

## Coghan

Si no me equivoco desenmascarando la versión **9999 de mplayer sea esta la del svn, y podrá ser mantenida por portage, ya sabes que compilando a mano portage no controlará estos paquetes y empezaras a liar tu sistema.

----------

## Txema

 :Shocked:   ¿pretendes reproducir alta definición sin vdpau? ¡¡es una locura!! aunque claro, no sé si tienes una gráfica Nvidia, si es así ya estás tardando en añadir la USE vdpau, si no... lo siento ^^" pero creo que las demás no rinden muy bien con HD.

Un saludo.

----------

## johpunk

sobre lo de la version 9999 la compile tambien con la USE vdpau, ya que poseo una nvidia 8500 gt 1gb y no se acomodaba esto, por otro lado gracias a Txema me acordo de poner lo que modifique en el mplayer.conf    :Laughing:   descomente este linea 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Specify vdpau codecs when using -vo vdpau.
> 
> #[vo.vdpau]
> ...

 

y en esta otra cambie xv por vdpau

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Specify default video driver (see -vo help for a list).
> 
> vo=vdpau,
> ...

 

de momento todo va bien no tengo problemas de ningun tipo. aunque dejare pasar un poco el tiempo y volvere a instalar la version de portage para probar de que ya no me suceda esto

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Txema wrote:*   

>   ¿pretendes reproducir alta definición sin vdpau? ¡¡es una locura!! a.

 Perdón pero, te explicarías mejor acerca de "vdpau" ??. 

Es que también he estado incursionando en el video HD, y dicho sea de paso, me pasa lo que a johpunk, pero además de todo, mplayer reproducido desde la consola me dice MUY CLARITO: que mi sistema es demasiado lento para reproducir este video.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Juan Facundo wrote:*   

> mplayer reproducido desde la consola me dice MUY CLARITO: que mi sistema es demasiado lento para reproducir este video.

 

Jaja, a mi mplayer me dice lo mismo pero eso es porque tengo una netbook, mejor uso mediatomb para reproducirla en otra computadora.

Saludos.

----------

## agdg

 *Juan Facundo wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*     ¿pretendes reproducir alta definición sin vdpau? ¡¡es una locura!! a. Perdón pero, te explicarías mejor acerca de "vdpau" ??. 
> 
> Es que también he estado incursionando en el video HD, y dicho sea de paso, me pasa lo que a johpunk, pero además de todo, mplayer reproducido desde la consola me dice MUY CLARITO: que mi sistema es demasiado lento para reproducir este video.

 

Es una biblioteca (libvdpau) de NVIDIA que permite descargar partes del proceso de decodificación y postprocesado del vídeo de la CPU a la GPU.

Si metes vdpau a tus USE y recompilas activarás este soporte. emerge --update --deep --newuse world

PD: Obviamente tu gráfica debe ser compatible; una NVIDIA GForce 8 en adelante (si no recuerdo mal)

----------

## Ralgo

Lo otro (para los que no poseen una vga nvidia, como yo) es instalar mplayer con soporte para multihilo. Por lo menos yo he podido reproducir con resultados satisfactorio un video 1080p de unos 18 GB, en una Intel GMA 965.

Lugar donde se encuentra el ebuild con el ffmpeg-mt incluido:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282154

Otra alternativa es probar el fork llamado mplayer-uau.

Saludos!

EDIT: Adjunto Imagen de las propiedades del video.

----------

## johpunk

para los que quieran usar el fork mplayer-uau y compilarlo desde el ebuild del enlace que pase al principio de este post es cuestion de recompilar primero el ffmpeg-0.6 con las siguientes USE :  dirac schroedinger faac xvid y luego el mplayer-uau con las USE external-ffmpeg vdpau esta ultima USE si se tiene una grafica nvidia compatible

----------

